# The Ascent: Hardest Hill Climb in the South, Blowing Rock NC 8/12



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

The Hardest Hill Climb in the South is 9.25 miles with 3,200 feet of ascending, yielding a "Cat 1" rating on Strava.com. The Ascent bike race is the second stop in the Capo Cycling King of Pain Series.

The race takes place at the Blue Ridge Mountain Club, on a buttery smooth road with incredible scenery around every bend. Unlike other hill climbs, we have the luxury of a two lane road that we can close, meaning your friends and family can watch from anywhere on the course, and you can ride, walk, or drive down from the top. Registration includes a free post-race meal and a practically endless supply of Blowing Rock Ale.

Register today for only $30 with NO PROCESSING FEES. Registration increases to $35 on Aug 1 and $40 on race day, so sign up now!


The Ascent: The Hardest Hill Climb in the South | Boone, North Carolina 28607 | Sunday, August 12, 2012 @ 11:00 AM


----------

